# Camping At Eklutna Lake In Alaska



## ALASKA PFLOCK

I want to take my family out camping next weekend and want to go someplace close. I was thinking of Eklutna Lake. Have any Alaska Outbackers camped there, how is it? I have only been there to day hike arround the lake. The reason for a close trip is that we will be heading down to the Kenai to dipnet the 14-28 and didin't want to take two back to back long trips. Also any info about Diamond M RV Park on the Kenai would be great too. Thanks


----------



## usmc03

Get there as early as you can as Eklutna fills up fast. It is a very nice camp ground from what I am told. I tried to get in there a couple weeks ago but it was full as was Eagle River camp ground.

Diamond M is a good camp ground but if you are going to stay there for the dip netting, my experience is they don't really care for them. An old co-worker of mine usually stays there and while never been treated bad, they put the dip netters in a field away from the regular campers. They have a great cleaning table but again, they don't generally care for the dip netters.

I am going to dip net 20th to the 22nd. I rented a boat from base for this year and as of now won't be bringing the OB but tenting it at some friends off of K-Beach road.

Good luck with Eklutna.

Lance


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

usmc03 said:


> Get there as early as you can as Eklutna fills up fast. It is a very nice camp ground from what I am told. I tried to get in there a couple weeks ago but it was full as was Eagle River camp ground.
> 
> Diamond M is a good camp ground but if you are going to stay there for the dip netting, my experience is they don't really care for them. An old co-worker of mine usually stays there and while never been treated bad, they put the dip netters in a field away from the regular campers. They have a great cleaning table but again, they don't generally care for the dip netters.
> 
> I am going to dip net 20th to the 22nd. I rented a boat from base for this year and as of now won't be bringing the OB but tenting it at some friends off of K-Beach road.
> 
> Good luck with Eklutna.
> 
> Lance


Lance- Thanks for the tip about Eklutna, plan on getting there Thursday afternoon and hopefully beat the weekend crowd. Come to think of it Diamond M did pu us in the lower section of their campground. Enjoy the one thing that only Alaska residents can do, DIPNET!


----------



## Ahumadas

We just stayed at Eklutna Lake CG last week. We got their Sunday afternoon and all of the weekenders were clearing out. Then, it started getting busy again on Tuesday evening for the fourth. Also, there were about 4 Outbacks scattered in the CG when we stayed.
The main CG Loop has about 40 campsites and roughly 16 of those are "walk in" type tent spots so the parking for the tent sites are lined up in 3s and 4s. There are also about 6 double spots so you have to share a pad with another RV or tenters vehicle. The remaining single sites go quick. Usually, if you are not there by Friday noon there is no chance of getting a spot in the loop as people start showing up Thursday evening. You'll also see people coming in and "reserving" spots by pitching a tent and putting a cheap folding chair in the space. The CG rules state you have to sleep in the spot the first night but people rarely do as it doesn't seem enforced by the Hosts. Also, there is overflow camping they usually open up but I'm not sure how that is since I've never been on the overflow loop.
The camp ground itself is excellent. The young people have gotten a little rowday at times but it's not always bad. The CG is clean, it is all paved and there are speed bumps every 50' so the traffic goes through prettty slow. There is lots to do...Bike, Kayak (they rent Bikes and Kayaks there), hike, fish, sight see, the list goes on. Very Beautiful place and it can't be missed. Also, you can ride atv's Sunday through wednesday back to the glacier.
If you are staying through a weekend then you'll need to be set up Thursday evening or all the good spots will be gone.

Here are a couple pics from our space #19 last week


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Ahumadas said:


> We just stayed at Eklutna Lake CG last week. We got their Sunday afternoon and all of the weekenders were clearing out. Then, it started getting busy again on Tuesday evening for the fourth. Also, there were about 4 Outbacks scattered in the CG when we stayed.
> The main CG Loop has about 40 campsites and roughly 16 of those are "walk in" type tent spots so the parking for the tent sites are lined up in 3s and 4s. There are also about 6 double spots so you have to share a pad with another RV or tenters vehicle. The remaining single sites go quick. Usually, if you are not there by Friday noon there is no chance of getting a spot in the loop as people start showing up Thursday evening. You'll also see people coming in and "reserving" spots by pitching a tent and putting a cheap folding chair in the space. The CG rules state you have to sleep in the spot the first night but people rarely do as it doesn't seem enforced by the Hosts. Also, there is overflow camping they usually open up but I'm not sure how that is since I've never been on the overflow loop.
> The camp ground itself is excellent. The young people have gotten a little rowday at times but it's not always bad. The CG is clean, it is all paved and there are speed bumps every 50' so the traffic goes through prettty slow. There is lots to do...Bike, Kayak (they rent Bikes and Kayaks there), hike, fish, sight see, the list goes on. Very Beautiful place and it can't be missed. Also, you can ride atv's Sunday through wednesday back to the glacier.
> If you are staying through a weekend then you'll need to be set up Thursday evening or all the good spots will be gone.
> 
> Here are a couple pics from our space #19 last week


Ahumadas- Thanks for the great info. We plan on getting there Thursday afternoon and set up for the weekend. It looks like you guys had a great time. We look forward to hiking, biking, fishing and plane old relaxing. Thanks for taking the time to post. I do like living in Alaska. There is no place else like it on Earth!!


----------

